# I love Mantis Shrimp



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Whether you like salt or fresh- you're going to LOVE this link!

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

They are impressive indeed!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The mantis shrimp produces such power with its claws that during the cavitation, it will produce enough energy to create light. So if you have one and he's feeding at night you will get a little light show. 

Also, he will eventually break your tank and what not


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

That was just awesomeness.

>jason


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the story of the Mantis shrimp and the Hermit Crab..

"One day.." That's it. That's the﻿ whole story.


----------



## Zulfian (Sep 12, 2010)

saw one of these at nafb this past friday. just beautiful. about 7inches long
didnt know how much it was though.


----------



## Jerry (Sep 12, 2009)

looks delicious


----------

